# Speeder with a tool car



## Stefan (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi folks,

the USAT speeder had a poor performance because of two axle power pick up.
The short distance between the axles caused a lot of problems on a not perfectly
cleaned track. I added the tool car from a Bachmann Gandy dancers, which has
extra power pickup and connected it to the speeder. Now it is a neat and nice
running piece.

Here is the story: The Santa Fe RR provides a flag stop service for school kids
from the mining cities. They take a seat on the tools car and enjoy the ride.

All aboard, here they come:


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Clever idea with the tool car for extra pickups.

I got fed up with my speeder's performance so I taped a 9 volt battery to the roof of the speeder for power. I even added a mini on/off switch where there looks to have been a spot for one in between the seats. Now it operates great.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

In math adding two negatives equals a positive. Here is proof. That Bmann handcar never ran well even under the best of conditions, same for the Speeder. Now adding the two elements give a good looking and good running combo. 


BTW Stefan where did you get the hand pumps in the barrels in the first pic?


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

Posted By vsmith on 23 Sep 2012 02:57 PM 
In math adding two negatives equals a positive. Here is proof. That Bmann handcar never ran well even under the best of conditions, same for the Speeder. Now adding the two elements give a good looking and good running combo. 


BTW Stefan where did you get the hand pumps in the barrels in the first pic? 
Actually, adding two negatives still equals a negative. It's two negatives multiplied that result in a positive. A negative one plus a negative one equals a negative two. A negative one times a negative one equals a positive one.

But the idea was still good. Just the wrong analogy
Bob


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I knew it was _something _like that


----------



## Stefan (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi vsmith,

thanks for the comment.
The barrels were a promotion item from Credit Suisse. I got the chance to
get a bunch of them when their campaign was over. They are pretty heavy and
when you take a closer look, you can see one in the speeder too, to add some
extra wheight.


Stefan


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry for bringing up this old post.

I just found a photo of my speeder that shows the battery under the roof and, if you look close, the on/off switch in between the seats:


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I took my speeder apart.









still need to make a took cover for the box.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I just added some brass strips to the center of the frame so that they would touch each wheel. Bingo my Round house motor car runs great now. Later RJD


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is another one. Did this way back when the speeder was still put out by K-line. The trailer is a second speeder strpped down to the chassis and rebuilt. The canvas cover hides a battery which feeds a Loco-linc 1 amp receiver thats in the rear of the speeder. The headlight is a 3mm led.


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

As always, you have done a nice job Stefan. Glad to see you are still creating this winter.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Been there, done that.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Amazing to see what everyone has done with these. Thanks for starting this Stefan.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Mine is kind of reverse of what most folks have done. The trailer shoves the leading vehicle. I had seen photos of VW bugs being fitted for rail service (like a motor car) and decided I wanted one. Luckily there were some older model diecast bugs in 1:24 scale for sale at the LHS at the time.










Best wishes,
David Meashey


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Stefan on 23 Sep 2012 11:43 AM 
Hi folks,

the USAT speeder had a poor performance because of two axle power pick up.
The short distance between the axles caused a lot of problems on a not perfectly
cleaned track. I added the tool car from a Bachmann Gandy dancers, which has
extra power pickup and connected it to the speeder. Now it is a neat and nice
running piece.

Here is the story: The Santa Fe RR provides a flag stop service for school kids
from the mining cities. They take a seat on the tools car and enjoy the ride.

All aboard, here they come:


----------

